# lightweight postfix replacement for simple forwarding?

## fberger

I run a server hosting several domains (a.com, b.com, c.com) and have up to now used Postfix' virtual domain capabilites to accept and forward mail in this fashion:

/etc/postfix/virtual:

```
# incoming for   forward to

info@a.com       customer-a@somehost.net

info@b.com       customer-b@somehost.com

info@c.com       customer-c@somehost.org
```

So there was no local delivery at all, just forwarding of certain well-known addresses. Also, there are no user accounts for a, b or c on the server.

I now happen to reinstall the server from scratch and wonder if there is a more lightweight, yet secure, alternative to Postfix for this kind of work.

Any pointers?

Thanks!

fberger

----------

## nephros

You might try esmtp or nullmailer but personally I would just stay with postfix if it works.

----------

## gerdesj

Well you don't really give many hints as to what you want.

If you are just relaying mail then I suggest changing the MX records for those domains to deliver direct.  Why bother creating a pinch point or a single point of failure?

If you are scanning for spam n viruses then I can personally recommend Exim + Spam Assassin + ClamAV.  If you want a hand with that I can send some examples or you can have a go and then request help for specific points. 

I have one customer with 10 miliion separate IPs per week trying to mail harvest them.  They have a 2.5Mbs-1 ADSL line and the mail host is a dinky Dell box with 1Gb RAM, I have the logging going to MySQL as well as various text files via rsyslog and it hardly breaks a sweat.  Is that light weight enough?  In general it is down to configuration and not system choice that defines utilization for this sort of thing.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## kashani

If you've been happy with Postfix then stick with it. There isn't much I'd run that's simpler and Postfix has a pretty good security record after a couple of early missteps. Also it's flexible enough that if you need more logging or custom changes on the fly you've got those options.

kashani

----------

